# Ur Quattro restoration shops



## erniehok (Mar 12, 2007)

I have owned an '85 Ur Quattro since new. I am looking for a shop than can do a complete mechanical and cosmetic restoration. Location is not an issue.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*The Guild of Automotive Restorers*

If location is no object, check out The Guild of Automotive Restorershttp://www.guildclassiccars.com/services.htm]
Some of their projects..
http://www.guildclassiccars.co...s.htm
It's worth just looking at their web page to see some of the interesting projects they have done.
They can restore or build pretty well anything you can think up (like putting a Viper driveline under a Hudson Terraplane..!)
http://www.guildclassiccars.co...e.htm
I'm sure a urq would be easy for them to do.
You say location is no object.. But with a shop of this quality, price had better be of no object either!








(They have even done one of the Batmobiles.. http://www.guildclassiccars.com/Batmobile.htm )


_Modified by katman at 7:50 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Guild of Automotive Restorers (katman)*

I would jokingly say bring it over to my garage, but I'm booked solid!
My '85 has been undergoing a resto for over a year.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ur Quattro restoration shops (erniehok)*

2Bennett Audimotive


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Ur Quattro restoration shops (erniehok)*

Sewickley, near Pittsburgh, PA, can do it. They completely restored an UrQ and dropped in a 20V motor with RS2 go fast bits. The thing was stunning the last time I saw it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ur Quattro restoration shops (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_Sewickley, near Pittsburgh, PA, can do it. They completely restored an UrQ and dropped in a 20V motor with RS2 go fast bits. The thing was stunning the last time I saw it.

Yeah, good call. that car was verrrrry nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Ur Quattro restoration shops (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_Sewickley, near Pittsburgh, PA, can do it. They completely restored an UrQ and dropped in a 20V motor with RS2 go fast bits. The thing was stunning the last time I saw it.

That's actually the second 20V ur they've done. They're an Audi dealership, but they know their way around ur restoration for sure.


----------

